# Reading the surf



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey everyone. Done a lot of research and got some great info at sams. Just tying to put the final piece together to catch something nice. The past few days have been crazy ruff but this morning and this afternoon have turned out pretty calm surf wise. 

Help me read this surf out here. I'm originally from California so finding holes is a little different. I've been throwing spoons and swimbaits in places I considered holes with only lady fish being caught. I've also chucked sand fleas on a pompano rig with no luck. 

Any thoughts on what else I could do to hook into something nice before I head back Thursday? 

I tried taking some pictures from my condo to show what I have to fish. Looks like there is sand bar to my right and one waaay out to the left of the second picture. Let me know what y'all see.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Just realized my pictures don't show what I'm talking about that well. Basically I see waves crashing then falling. From up here the water looks lighter near the waves then the water surrounding it. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Walking along to beach look for spots between the sand bars. Water flowing out from the wave will show the cuts between the bars also. There is are generally two sand bars depending anywhere for 50ft to 100ft or so fish will be running in the trough. Hope this helps.


----------



## tmitch06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help! I guess my next question is if I'm throwing 3inch swimbaits and spoons should I expect some hits if I'm in the right spot? And advice on that? Should I just keep moving even if I feel I'm in a hole? Or should I try some other type of lure.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fish will run all up and down the beach usually between the 1st and second bar. might get to 10 foot there. Fish will run the shoulders between the bars. Good Luck


----------



## snakeeater (Oct 25, 2016)

My limited experience has shown me if I keep walkin' and keep throwin', eventually I find some fish.:thumbsup:


----------

